# London Pet Show



## carolmanycats

Anyone going?


----------



## Chiantina

We were going to go down and make a weekend of it but having seen the judges for the Midland Counties CC, I think we are going there instead!


----------



## carly87

I'd like to go!


----------



## carolmanycats

Chiantina said:


> We were going to go down and make a weekend of it but having seen the judges for the Midland Counties CC, I think we are going there instead!


Was going to do that but sadly our judge choice is just the opposite, would only have been worth taking one cat and, if all goes well at another show soon, even that could posisbly have been solely to have a go for BIS, nothing else to be gained , so when we saw that the GCCF needed cats and saw a plea for Selkirks, we decided to have a weekend there instead. Will be there on the Sunday with Joshy


----------



## Steverags

We will be showing Ragies on one of the days, if we can get others then we will do both days


----------



## carly87

How'd I know you'd be there, Steve!


----------



## Steverags

yeah, but no-one wants to give cats for the second day


----------



## carly87

Really? That's a pity.


----------



## ellsbells0123

Where and when is this?


----------



## Colette

I'm going on the saturday 
Steve - do you mean you will be on the ragdoll stand? If so will come and say; raggies are on my long list of "to meet"s.


----------



## carolmanycats

ellsbells0123 said:


> Where and when is this?


Earls Court 2 on Saturday 11th and Sunday 12th May


----------



## sarahecp

I went last year, took my nephew with me, we had a really good day  

Not sure yet if I'm going this year.


----------



## GingerJasper

I'd like to go, never been to a cat show before. What should I expect to see and do there?


----------



## carolmanycats

GingerJasper said:


> I'd like to go, never been to a cat show before. What should I expect to see and do there?


This one isn't actually a cat show, there is no competition etc  It is a large pet show with all sorts of pets to meet and learn about, the GCCF and TICA both have areas where you can meet different breeds of cats, the Kennel Club is there for dogs, there are small animals, ponies etc plus a duck herding display (yes, really!), rabbit agility, grooming demonstrations etc.

London Pet Show 2013 - Latest News Stories


----------



## GingerJasper

Thats it ticket booked i'm going on the Saturday. Better start saving I think I may have a bit of a spend.


----------



## Colette

Excellent, I booked my tickets for the sat yesterday too


----------



## carolmanycats

Oh, sadly I won't see either of you :-( I am there on the Sunday with Joshy


----------



## carolmanycats

Less than 2 weeks to go now! 

Anyone going on the Sunday?


----------



## sharonchilds

carolmanycats said:


> Less than 2 weeks to go now!
> 
> Anyone going on the Sunday?


Im going on the sunday 
Taking our 4 year old grandaughter!


----------



## sharonchilds

sarahecp said:


> I went last year, took my nephew with me, we had a really good day
> 
> Not sure yet if I'm going this year.


Hi sarah, do you think a 4 year old would enjoy going?


----------



## carolmanycats

sharonchilds said:


> Im going on the sunday
> Taking our 4 year old grandaughter!


Ooh, come and find me in the Woirld of Cats - am there with Joshy


----------



## lymorelynn

I'd love to go but have a prior engagement - my son is getting married


----------



## Steverags

Will be there on Saturday on the TRCS stand, just visiting on Sunday


----------



## sharonchilds

carolmanycats said:


> Ooh, come and find me in the Woirld of Cats - am there with Joshy


I will certainly look you and joshy up


----------



## lisa0307

We went last year and to be honest we thought it was a total waste of money...wouldn't bother going again.


----------



## carolmanycats

Don't forget, Joshy available for cuddles tomorrow


----------



## sharonchilds

carolmanycats said:


> Don't forget, Joshy available for cuddles tomorrow


I looked for you but had no idea what u look like..lol
I was asking what the cats names where, but no Joshy 
It was a bit busy and i had a 4 yr old with me so i couldnt get thru the crowds easy!
Sorry i missed you


----------



## hayleyhitchcock

went today, it was fab, loved it. Got loads of free goodies for all the pets


----------



## carolmanycats

sharonchilds said:


> I looked for you but had no idea what u look like..lol
> I was asking what the cats names where, but no Joshy
> It was a bit busy and i had a 4 yr old with me so i couldnt get thru the crowds easy!
> Sorry i missed you


Oh what a shame, I should have said look for the 2 red curly Selkirks, but glad you enjoyed it anyway


----------



## sharonchilds

carolmanycats said:


> Oh what a shame, I should have said look for the 2 red curly Selkirks, but glad you enjoyed it anyway


I did have a stroke of the selkirks  maybe we did meet but didnt know it


----------



## carolmanycats

sharonchilds said:


> I did have a stroke of the selkirks  maybe we did meet but didnt know it


We probably did then, especially if it was the bigger one of the two


----------

